# Check out my new brownie pan



## bbq engineer (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs. Engineer and I both love the edge pieces and corners of brownies, because they get a little chewy. We got this pan, and it is simply awesome...every piece is an edge piece! It also makes the entire batch cook more evenly, and cuts the cook time by about a third or more. Check it out!

http://www.bakersedge.com/









BBQ Eng.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL that's cool, and a little crazy.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 16, 2009)

not bad....not bad......


----------



## fire it up (Mar 16, 2009)

Neat idea, some guy loved the edges of a brownie, may have been sitting around smoking (not so sure he was smoking any meats at the time) and came up with some awesome idea of how to make all your brownies chewy.  Wonder what would happen if you poured some cornbread or pressed down pizza type dough and then smoked. Maybe smoked brownies with some cayenne in the mix? Chocolate and heat pair well, and smoke makes everything better.  Maybe I'm getting a bit off the wall here, time to fire it up, go cut a slice of fattie in the fridge and throw it on a biscuit.
Gonna let my sister know about that pan, she would love that.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 16, 2009)

What's it made of?  I saw it and the first thing I thought was.... 


Minion Method.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 17, 2009)

Cornbread - That would be really good too. Grease that baby up and get it hot in the oven first...just like skillet cornbread. They also say it is good for lasagna, as the lasagne noodles fit in the channels. I imagine the crusty cheese at the edges would be plentiful and delicious!

Now that is funny, but a darn good observation. It is made of heavy cast aluminum, but you could certainly adapt this in theory to the firebox. There is air separation on the bottom between the walls, so it wouldn't ignite the charcoal across the wall in the neighboring channel...something to think about, and darned funny too!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## lakeman (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey a friend of mine made a charcole pan of simular design, except it was much larger and made of plate steel. Darn thing holds about 20lbs of coal and will burn all night.


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife gave me one of those pans for my Birthday. We all prefer the brownie edges and this pan  delivers. Simple idea and built well. Good non stick surface too. I know this has been asked before but how do they get the non stick stuff to stick?


----------



## vtanker (Mar 17, 2009)

That is so cool. I am pondering the uses as we speak!


----------



## irish (Mar 17, 2009)

I cut my brownies into quarters, everybody gets a corner. Never heard a complaint yet.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I've got a friend who loves the edges, now I know what he'll be getting for his Birthday.


----------



## joneser (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had one of these for a couple years now. They are great! Just be careful that you don't overcook. I'd adjust the time by about 5 minutes back from what the box says...more surface area, so it cooks quicker.


----------

